# Buying suggestion: What is the effect of Hisense laser ultra-short-throw projector projecting the ust alr screen of vivostorm?



## Lion Blue11 (5 mo ago)

I'm setting up a home theater, planning to buy a Hisense projector, and would like to match the ust alr's s pro screen from vivostorm, or a pro drop-down screen, because both are made of the same material but the way they rise is different,

The pictures I saw from their website thought it was pretty good

Have you ever used a vividstorm screen? Is it worth buying?


----------

